# Independent Trading Co. Offers New Women’s California Wave Wash Sweatpants



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Independent Trading Co. is now offering its popular California wave wash look in bottoms with the release of its new women’s sweatpants. Made of premium 7.0-ounce 55% ringspun cotton/45% polyester three-end fleece, PRM20PNT is super soft, casual and comfortable.

They feature an elastic waistband with drawstring cord, sewn eyelets and 1x1 ribbing at the ankle cuffs. The jersey-lined pockets are a plus for storing keys, cards or cash. These standard-fit pants come in sizes starting at extra small up to 2XL. Colors include black, shadow, sage and forest camo heather. 

To view on the website, go to 
https://www.independenttradingco.co...weatpant-prm20pnt?_pos=1&_sid=d740c9488&_ss=r

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------



## edwardbarnett (Apr 18, 2021)

And what kind of contacts with them are more profitable? A woman can count on a normal experience, especially in such conditions?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

edwardbarnett said:


> And what kind of contacts with them are more profitable? A woman can count on a normal experience, especially in such conditions?


What are you asking?


----------

